# potty training bonding



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I just got home from bragging about how Little Miss Phoebe is almost so good I think there is something wrong with her, to have her acting like a she-devil







of course I had to open my mouth...

In seriousness though, I just spent a few minutes in another room and left her with my bf. She usually sits near the gate that blocks her from the hallway, tonight she was sitting there, but barking like crazy for me. I am worried that with all the closeness during potty training I have her more spoiled than anything? By the way, she is almost 2 weeks accident free and I think she "gets it" finally!







but what about this separation? Two nights ago I left her in the kitchen while I was in another room. She did the same thing, barking for my attention. It was like it was killing her that she knew I was in the house but not right next to her









I really want to be able to block her in a safe place if necessary without her going nuts. The crate is still fine at night if I choose to put her there. Maybe that is the answer, but I would rather she spent as little time in there as possible since she is in there all day. Its also not as if she has to be on my lap or anything (actually the opposite is true). She just wants to know where I am and be near me, but not smothered or held cuddled, which would be nice









I'm curious what everyone thinks about this.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well....she's going to learn really quick about the potty training. and you'll eventually give him more and more freedom. and EVENTUALLY she'll have full access around the house---so wherever you go...she'll be there.









you're doing a great job!! she'll be totally trained by 6 months.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If I am in the house both K & C want to be where I am. I do put Catcher in his playpen in the great room(next to the kitchen) and he'll play with his toys or just chill there but if he hears me moving around in the kitchen he will bark. Kallie goes between the kitchen (where I spend my evenings (where the computer is) and the living room where Catcher is... If I were to lock her in a room or her crate she would be barking like crazy. Both are fine if I'm not home but they're afraid they're missing something if they are not where they can see what I'm up to......


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If I'm in the house and the dogs are gated, they're not really happy. In their crates they just lay down. I started early putting them in their crates for break time if I was home all day and ignoring them or tossing a light sheet over the crate.

Is she ever left alone? It is a good thing to teach them to be happy being alone by giving them a yummy, time consuming treat that they only get when you are not there.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. I never thought about that 'free roaming' idea but I guess that is true that it will eventually happen and I can deal with her at my feet 24/7







but I would like her to be ok with being alone.

JMM- yes shes alone but only in her crate. I have two gated areas I will block her in when I am there with her, and am able to usually go to the bathroom, etc without her barking. She does wait for me by the gate though







and that is only when someone else isnt watching her otherwise I'll take her to each room as I go there. I think that is my main fear, that she doesnt feel safe or happy alone, and I want her to, just in case the need arises. In the mornings I do leave her in the kitchen out of the crate so she can have breakfast while I shower. Thats the plan anyway. She doesnt make a sound but she ignores the breakfast and sits at the gate until I am in the room. jee this actually sounds pretty bad the more I think of it. She only eats when I am in the room with her too. uh oh. help?


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Phoebe sounds like Sisse!! She use to do the exact same thing with the barking and all the second we were out of her sight. Sis has gotten better as more and more access to the house has come her way!! She can now (knock wood) be trusted as far as pottying goes and has full run of the house. If Joe is heading into the Studio and is going to be working with the torch or electric shears he does put her in her Casita. Most often she is allowed into the Studio with him unless it's dangerous for her. She seems to understand that when she gets Casita time, it's quiet time. She doesn't bark or whine for us UNLESS she is in there and can SEE us!! Then it's, "hey people, get me out of here" and we really hear about it!!







She does very well at night and now actually gets her favorite "Casita toy" and heads in there on her own when she's had it for the day. She gets in bed and looks at us like, "that's it for me family, shut the door I'm ready for bed"...Phoebe will come around and realize that you're not shutting her away from you. Even now when Sis has been in and playing and such we remind her that "it's potty time" and she heads out the doggie door to the pee pad!! We have been blessed with a puppy that "got it" pretty quick.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

It gets better, don't worry too much!!! I know it's hard to leave them alone when they are trying so hard to get our attention, but it's for the best. I got Peanut after I got hurt (loong story, but I'm okay now), so I was always home for the first month that we had him. When I started going back to work he was a wreck! He couldn't figure out why his 24 hour a day companion was leaving him. I was only working a few hours a day because of the pain and at first Peanut would whine and howl for about 2 hours until he settled down and went to sleep. Just the way our schedules are, there is always someone home, but he didn't care, he just wanted me home. It was a slow process, but now Peanut is okay when I leave.

I guess you could start slow. Just leave Pheobe alone for a few minutes at a time and slowly work up the amount of time she is alone. That worked for us, and now Peanut understands that we always come back. Peanut used to not eat, pee or poo when I was out of the house and the second I got back he would run to potty and chow down on his food, but that too has gotten better for us. I just have to say the Busy Buddy toy that Marj always recommeds is a live saver!!!!! That thing keeps the dogs busy for at least an hour and I always put one treat that is too big to fall out of the hole in there because Peanut will continue for hours to try to get that last piece out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lots of dogs are social eaters. I wouldn't consider that a problem. I think she sounds well adjusted to your schedule and barks when you should be with her so she thinks. You can ignore it or try popping out of the room for a second and tossing her a treat before she starts barking. Come back in her view, toss the treat in, tell her she's great. Slowly increase the time you are our of her view, but in the house and doing something else. She will associate you leaving with getting a yummy treat instead of barking for attention.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

we let lucy roam all around the house







she'll bark if she's sleeping, i go away, and then she wakes up. she gets confused







she haaaates being alone. HATES.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I ripped the house apart tonight and since I was mopping with cleaners I didnt want her on the floors. I put her in the crate and she didnt make a sound the entire time. Oh, until she came out and noticed things out of order. She had Sisse syndrome and flipped out at some items in the hallway that should not have been there!























It doesnt matter where I go, she will leave a greenie behind if I decide to leave the room we are in. And that is saying something for mommy









Puppies are just so quirky. I am enjoying getting to know this little stinker


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Tav doesn't vocalize his displeasure when I am not with him every waking minute of the day by barking; instead he just sits and waits. The backyard is his favourite place, and even if he has the opportunity to be out there with Daddy (cause he is never allowed out alone) he will come in to be with me if I'm not out there too. He'll pick the boring old house with Mama in it before the fun backyard with Daddy. I also used to try to get him to eat when I was having a shower, and for the first few months he was here he would only eat when we were out of the room. Now if I leave him in the kitchen in the morning, I always find him waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs (he won't go up them). So anytime I leave a room that he can't leave due to stairs (he won't go up or down them) he will just sit and wait for me to come back. He's a momma's boy alright, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

It sounds like all our babies have the same problem Summer will be sleeping in the same room i'm in and as soon as I walk out she 's up and following me .. But she does stay in her play area pretty good she cries a little at first but than she will lay down or play with her toys .. I don't remember who said this but I gave her a empty water bottle ( with paper off) and she plays forever with it the sound and rolling keeps her busy. If she's on the bed and my Hubby's with her and I walk out she goes





















I







it LOL,, till I come back in. 







I'm having so much fun with her


----------

